

Quote - Freeman Dyson on the role of failure in technology - jodrellblank
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/freeman-dyson-on-the-role-of-failure-in-technology/

======
JoeAltmaier
The technology market is nothing like genetic selection - too small a
population for statistics to work, VCR vs BetaMax the loser won. ALso, the
mathematics of the bicycle is well understood; its all innovation in
manufacturing and materials now.

